# RNK Distributing Offers New Embroidery Perfection Tape



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Save time and frustration when working on challenging embroidery or craft projects with Floriani Commercial’s new Embroidery Perfection Tape. Embroidering small or tubular items such as a baby one-piece, T-shirt, sock, or handbag can require manipulation to successfully get it in the hoop and under the needle. 

Embroidery Perfection Tape assists by holding back most fabrics without leaving residue on the hoop, machine or fabric. It is handy for quilting, doing in-the-hoop designs, holding stabilizer in place, keeping pieces from folding over and getting caught under the needle, and more. It comes on a roll measuring ¾ inches wide by 20 yards long in an easy- to-see pink color. 

For more information about Floriani Commercial Product’s full line of stabilizers, threads, and more, go to Floriani Commercial or call 865-549-5115.


----------

